# Took the plunge



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

I bought a new Swinger instead of a hummer bee. I read lots of posts on the subject. I guess if I don't like it I have Keith J to blame. lol I sold my 04 swinger to a local blueberry grower. I will have 1 swinger and 1 hummer turbo. Hopefully will get it early January.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations ,you made the right choice! I love my 1K!!!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

WOW!
All of those rolled comb candles that you made from plastic foundation really ARE paying off!
Atta Boy bebze!!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Good for you. I am still trying to find the cash to make the same mistake you did. (not really a mistake). Please PM me with your thoughts. It is in my January plan need the new year for tax reasons.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

As long as you stay away from that XRT , I hear one showed up in Texas at a dealer or meeting and had all kinds of problems. Maybe someone that was there can enlighten us.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just got one a few weeks ago and I love it....well at least in the ten minutes I drove it and it sure looks good sitting in the building. Sometimes at night I just go out and sit on it and make motor noises kind of like when I played in the sandbox as a kid.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

But Jim, it's okay, you can actually turn it on and let the motor make the sound now!


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

That's all too funny Jim, my first forklift was a swinger (04) I have to admit that I too sat on it in my shed but I didn't make the motor noises. I'm excited to see if I will like it more then my hummer. I a bigger bone person rolleyes the extra leg room will be real nice.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like maybe it will be coming a little after the first of the year. Going to get a paint job first thing. Orange and Black. Go Beavers!!!! Then at same time, going to get a trailer for it. $$ I'm thankful the almond pollination is around the corner.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

beebze said:


> Looks like maybe it will be coming a little after the first of the year. Going to get a paint job first thing. Orange and Black. Go Beavers!!!!


You better like it, resale might be difficult with that color scheme. No good duck fan is gonna take that sucker off your hands.


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

Funny cause i do the same thing (go into the shed and just look at it) except mine are redone bobcat 610's. the reason i look at them with so much pleasure is because i made them myself. And once again i will say that they leave those mini front end loaders in the dust in every beekeeping duty i know of.

But if i won the lottery i would have one of everything. ha ha merry christmas ya beekeeping maniacs.


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Trevor Mansell said:


> As long as you stay away from that XRT , I hear one showed up in Texas at a dealer or meeting and had all kinds of problems. Maybe someone that was there can enlighten us.



I wasn't there but what you heard IS correct. I've got a friend that just got one and I've gotten to try it out and it was NOT what I was expecting so now I'm back to wanting a 1k again hahaha! The spec sheet really impressed me in the beginning but after trying it out I think it will not hold up against the 1k. 

It really is underpowered. When you put in in hi rev and then stomp on the accelerator it takes off and then bogs waaaaay down for a looooong time before it finally and slooowly reaches top speed. Once there it didn't seem to bog so much though going through rough terrain(which is does ride nicer than the 1k and turbo). 

The joystick is really nice for the lift and tilt functions but the button for the side shift turns on/off instantly and at a set speed. Unusable, at least for me. 

Also, when this machine was bought my friend went to fill it up for the first time and fuel sprayed back at him(they didn't have a vent). They did fix it.

My gut feeling is that they haven't really field tested it and who knows how it will hold up. 


I'd appreciate any feedback on those who had a hummerbee turbo and then got a 1k. What are the pros/cons? How does the 1k compare to the turbo?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Josh, I'll get the crow stew going for you.


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Josh, I'll get the crow stew going for you.


Aww shucks... But only after you have a slice of humble pie


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

JoshJames said:


> Aww shucks... But only after you have a slice of humble pie


Pretty sure Keith just eats NutraBee


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

You guys are making me want to take the plunge as well. I guess i will just have to live with the 100...


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Does it look like hummerbee is all about quantity instead of quality?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JoshJames said:


> But only after you have a slice of humble pie


lol...your humor is outstanding! Josh, great come back. need lots of this when you run bees.

And not leave out Jimmy, the gifts that keeps giving.lol Hey Jimmy, you probably needing some more write offs this spring me thinks you need another 1K.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm still waiting to get my 1k. I thought I would have it by now. I was really counting to have it when I loaded to come south. That's been a week and half ago. Swinger I thought was suppose to have it to me by end of January. Time goes on, patience is a virtue. 

Josh whenever I get my 1k I'll let you know the pro's and con's.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

JoshJames said:


> My gut feeling is that they haven't really field tested it and who knows how it will hold up.
> 
> I'd appreciate any feedback on those who had a hummerbee turbo and then got a 1k. What are the pros/cons? How does the 1k compare to the turbo?


You may well be right on the field test aspect. I think a lot of the folks at A&O. I have a combined 1,000 hours on our Turbos and they do everything we ask of them including lifting a 275 gallon tote of syrup though that is really more than you should probably lift with them. We regularly grease the joints and as yet haven't had any issues with them. The XRT is clearly beefed up their articulating joints and made some other nice upgrades. My guess is that if there are a few issues with the XRT the company will most likely make the necessary changes but your analysis of the engine response is a bit troubling. I wish both companies well as competition is a good thing. I do have a new 1K but haven't done much with it yet. The construction is outstanding. The lift capacity seems quite a bit higher than the Turbo (especially with the stock bumper) While its not designed to access from either side it is really not hard at all to slide in on the counsel side as well. My only minor critique is that the seat could be upgraded a bit and the seating position is a bit tight for a taller person. Nit picky to be sure but you have to look pretty hard to find fault with the 1K.


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Jim, Does the 1k ride smoother than the turbo? Maybe most guys haven't tried this but I wanted to know if the 1k could spin the tires when pushing against a tree or something? Will it stall or keep spinning? It really helps to have a well powered machine for those times you get your big trucks stuck!!! The hummerbee is more powerful than what you think but will still stall. 

I talked to A & O about the lack of power on the XRT and they didn't seem to know anything but said they'd look into it...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I will have to defer to Keith or someone else with some more actual field experience than I have had on the power issue. I think probably it does have more power but can't say I have tried to pull something heavy (you are right the Hummers will stall out under a severe load) or done the wheel spin test. The none Turbo Cummins is a bit quieter and does seem to have more low RPM torque. I think the ride is pretty similar to the Hummer but again not much field experience to make a good assessment.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JoshJames said:


> It really helps to have a well powered machine for those times you get your big trucks stuck!!! ...


Josh your a fast eater, what you want to use when stuck is a tuggem strap, the most important part is buy the right weight strap for your needs. The last thing you want to use is a cain with the other machine spinning it's tires, very hard on the final drives.

The 1K has enough speed & weight for the tuggem strap to work properly.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

beebze said:


> I bought a new Swinger instead of a hummer bee. I read lots of posts on the subject. I guess if I don't like it I have Keith J to blame. lol I sold my 04 swinger to a local blueberry grower. I will have 1 swinger and 1 hummer turbo. Hopefully will get it early January.


Are the swingers any cheaper than the hummerbees ? I live in nova scotia and i am looking for something that i can pull double duty with (plow snow,move bees) i have nothing right now and i hear good things about the swinger , but i don't think there are any in the province to look at. There is however a commercial beekeeper who has hummerbees , i haven't contacted him yet to see if i could look at them or not, but i don't know if a bucket would go on the hummerbee ?
I spoke to A&O and they tell me they sell them to our province and one particular guy stood out , that's why he knew .

Ben


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Josh your a fast eater, what you want to use when stuck is a tuggem strap, the most important part is buy the right weight strap for your needs. The last thing you want to use is a cain with the other machine spinning it's tires, very hard on the final drives.
> 
> The 1K has enough speed & weight for the tuggem strap to work properly.


Yeah that's what we've been doing. The problem is the hummerbee will stall out even in low range so I was really curious just how much more power the 1k has over the turbo. Will the 1k actually spin it's tires or will it stall? We wanted to try this out on the 1k we looked at but the bee keeper gave us the feeling that he really didn't want us to be too hard on his baby


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

RAK said:


> Does it look like hummerbee is all about quantity instead of quality?



Not necessarily. We've had a really good experience with A & O. Our turbo has a 1,000 hours of HARD abuse and has held up in every respect except for the articulation joints. We use the clamp and frequently when moving bee's, move three stacks of deep and double medium hives and so the extra weight really wears those joints. We are trying a new joint and it has held up so far but it hasn't been long enough to see how long it will hold up for. 

But practically speaking, if there is another machine that is beefier than the turbo in the same price range and doesn't have the bugs(that I've heard of) then I would want the 1k. That's why we were holding out for the XRT but that has seemed to be a disappointment. And I'm a little baffled that A & O didn't test this thing out better before releasing it. This was a great opportunity to surpass the 1k but it seems(in my opinion) they weren't able to do it. At least for now...


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Keith...Dont worry aboyt the crow..josh makes some aweskme turtle soup...top secret family receipt! lol
I was there when Josh was test driving the new hummer. To say it stalled would be a compliment! I thought they had powered it with a swinger! (not forklift but sewing machine motor) It really boggs down WITHOUT a load. I was really disappointed. i had decided to buy a hummer in the near future and was sold on it IF the middle joint they gave Josh/Joe held up...but now no way..Swinger is way beyond the new hummer. Plus the joint is a world better. In spite of Josh getting his drivers lisc at a blue light special at Kmart he has managed to become a good fotklift driver(if i remember correctly one of the two turned.over the old swinger the same guy owned so maybe he boobie traped it so they wouldnt flip it! lol Boy are they going to get me for all this! Ive let the cat out of the bag. Weve played some good pranks on each other but I think Im ahead now Oh and these two guys bought a new hummer a couple years back...drove to get diesel and didnt latch the hitch...drug it there with safety chains! Now Im in big trouble! Off to bed to bed to think how they are going to get even.


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Well it came in, went down to take a look at it. First impression Bulky. I love the seat though. I need to add-change things though. The foot peddle for forward and backward is a little awkward. It needs to be bent up. I'm surprised in some of the Material they used. (pitted sheet metal) Takes a while for sheet metal to become pitted, I wouldn't of used it, not on a new machine.

I'll probably change the lights also. I like the way my hummer lights are. It has pretty high clearance, I noticed.

It seemed not to bog down when stomping on the accelerator in high speed.

It drives nice. Really looking forward in using it.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

"Sometimes at night I just go out and sit on it and make motor noises kind of like when I played in the sandbox as a kid". Quote from a famous mid-west beek
putt, putt, putt! Andy, enjoy your new machine!


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

suttonbeeman said:


> Keith...Dont worry aboyt the crow..josh makes some aweskme turtle soup...top secret family receipt! lol
> I was there when Josh was test driving the new hummer. To say it stalled would be a compliment! I thought they had powered it with a swinger! (not forklift but sewing machine motor) It really boggs down WITHOUT a load. I was really disappointed. i had decided to buy a hummer in the near future and was sold on it IF the middle joint they gave Josh/Joe held up...but now no way..Swinger is way beyond the new hummer. Plus the joint is a world better. In spite of Josh getting his drivers lisc at a blue light special at Kmart he has managed to become a good fotklift driver(if i remember correctly one of the two turned.over the old swinger the same guy owned so maybe he boobie traped it so they wouldnt flip it! lol Boy are they going to get me for all this! Ive let the cat out of the bag. Weve played some good pranks on each other but I think Im ahead now Oh and these two guys bought a new hummer a couple years back...drove to get diesel and didnt latch the hitch...drug it there with safety chains! Now Im in big trouble! Off to bed to bed to think how they are going to get even.


As I remember it you weren't even man enough to try any turtle soup!!! You were so excited though to go catch some turtles to make your own turtle soup you went to the extreme and dumped a couple pallets of yours in a deep ditch filled with water for bait LOL!!!(Or was that just bad driving?!?!)

And remember just how far off the seat you jumped(and your wallet flying though the air) when you thought you were being robbed at the taco bell pick-up window? Hahahaha I will never forget your reaction on THAT episode! 

And I'm sure I can think of many more...


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

oh boy gotta get my thinker in gear they got even...lol


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You guys are High Larious.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

beebze said:


> I'm surprised in some of the Material they used. (pitted sheet metal) Takes a while for sheet metal to become pitted, I wouldn't of used it, not on a new machine.
> .


Can you expand on this issue, Andy? thanks


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

Keith when I was going over it with a friend at his fab shop. He noticed that the sheet metal or steel plating that is directly behind the seat that's runs down was pitted. I wouldn't of notice or even think to look because of it being a New machine. Even though it's painted grey it pitted quite a lot. 

The fuse for the front lights blew when they ran it after it was unloaded. The rear light works. 1 more problem we have to figure out. I hope that maybe the truck ride here mite of pinched a wire. Hopefully it's a quick fix. When I get the machine back from them I will try to take some pics to show you if you want. It will be a while, I have a quick trip to California to balance and feed some bees.

I still excited about the swinger 1k


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

I finally got the time to call Mark at Swinger. He said the pitting in the metal is due to carbon burn off when they roll out the sheets. During the making process. 

I really like the forklift. Its fast. Still getting used to the levers. Need to change the lights on it too. I need more. need some in front by my feet. I don't use it for my main forklift but when I get the bugs worked out on it. Mite use it more then.

Bottom line I would recommend this forklift. I Really like it.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

beebze said:


> Bottom line I would recommend this forklift. I Really like it.


Nice to hear Andy.

Yeah know Andy one thing I find now is when I jump on my old machine or someone else's machine I think wow what a peice of junk this is, you just don't realize how smooth the 1K is until your on something else.


----------

